# PHP Formulardaten in MySQL Datenbank übertragen



## Patricknewb (7. März 2019)

*PHP Formulardaten in MySQL Datenbank übertragen*

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und hoffe auf Euch Hilfe. Ich habe eine Webseite (Jobbörse /  kein CMS wie WP oder Drupal sondern HTML, XAMPP, PHP und SQL), wo User Ihre Jobangebot über ein Formular eingeben können und das nach dem Absenden anschließend in die Datenbank eingetragen wird.  Auch das anschließende Anzeigen der aktualisiert Datenbank auf der Webseite mit einer SQL-Abfrage ist kein Problem. 

Mein Problem ist aber, ich würde gerne die neuen Datensätze, welche über das Formular kommen, erst kontrollieren wollen, bevor ich die Daten freigebe und angezeigt werden.

Hier weiß ich echt nicht weiter... gibt es da mit PHP ne Möglichkeit wie man sowas umsetzen kann? Ich bin hier leider überfragt...

Hat hier jemand Ansätze oder Vorschläge wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Danke.


----------



## taks (7. März 2019)

*AW: PHP Formulardaten in MySQL Datenbank übertragen*

Auf was willst du kontrollieren? 
Auf korrekte Eingabe kannst du ja direkt bei der Eingabe kontrollieren.
Für den Rest würde ich eine zweite JobAngebot Tabelle machen (z.B. JobAngebotTemp). Für diese Tabelle hast nur du Zugriff auf das Entsprechende Form und kannst im Form nach der Kontrolle das JobAngebot in die "produktiv" Tabelle verschieben.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. März 2019)

*AW: PHP Formulardaten in MySQL Datenbank übertragen*

Oder ein Flag in der DB / Tabelle pro Eintrag setzen


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2019)

*AW: PHP Formulardaten in MySQL Datenbank übertragen*

@taks: Man braucht keine zweite Tabelle, siehe weiter unten.

@Patricknewb: Ganz einfach. Zu Deiner Tabelle zwei Spalten hinzufügen:


erstellt_am date
freigegeben_am date

Dann, wenn ein Jobangebot eintragen wird, setzt Du das erstellt_am Datum rein aber noch kein freigegeben_am Datum. In der Anzeige filterst Du nach freigegeben_am und zeigst nur die an, wo es gesetzt ist:

```
select 	spalte1
	, spalte 2
	, spalte_3
from
	job_angebote
where
	freigegeben_am is not null;
```

Beim Freigeben setzt Du dann das Datum in der Spalte freigegeben_am und das Thema ist erledigt.


----------

